# Digital Orchestra Production



## Goran (May 17, 2012)

Would be about time for an official introduction, I suppose...

A free-lance composer/orchestrator/producer based in Berlin, my "main field" is sample-based production of orchestral music. You can check my website Digital Orchestra Production for examples (http://www.digital-orchestra-production.com/en/demos/index.html) and further information on services.

If you are looking for a serious and highly experienced partner for work on projects involving orchestration and/or sample-based/hybrid orchestra production, do not hesitate to contact me.

Best regards to all - you sure made v.i.control a great place to be.

Goran


----------



## bricop (May 18, 2012)

Nice to meet you Goran. I really enjoyed the music on your site. I'm always on the look out for professional midi orchestrators who do work for others as I find I really don't have the time to master this craft myself the way some have. I'm surprised there aren't more people advertising themselves as midi orchestration artists as I'm sure there are many composers out there who simply don't have the time to produce mock-ups to this standard.

Do you have any examples of more filmic pieces that you've worked on?

All the best

Brian


----------



## Goran (May 18, 2012)

Hi Brian,

nice to meet you too. I don't normally post productions done for clients, especially not without explicit permission (you'll understand), but I'll send you a link (via pm) to an internal comparison webpage of mine - there you can hear a piece of mine done in a "film production style" (or, to be more precise, one of many of these 

Best,

Goran


----------

